# Your opinion please? Xpress



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

I have narrowed down my boat search to the Xpress HD16DB and Xpress AWD16, both with 40hp, Yamaha 4 stroke w/tiller handle (power tilt/trim). I plan on fishing with me, 6 yr old boy and wife. 

Q1: Does anyone know both boats and which do you recommend?

Q2: Pros and cons?

Q3: Is the power tilt/trim better than the lift assist? or should I just go with the lift assist?

Thanks as always.

NOTE: Gonna need some local guide service when I get the rig. If you're around Crestview and know any place closest enough to catch, bream, cat, crappie, white bass, hybrid, bass....You guide and I'll pick you up (if you're close enough) and we'll burn my gas. All expense paid in exchange for some local guide service and tips. ha. Thanks much.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I would HIGHLY suggest checking out Xtreme Boats in Bonifay. I went through the samething earlier in the year you are now and their boats quality is second to none. I'm in Holt and you are free to look at mine. I'm putting mine up for sale in Sept and buying another Xtreme. The quality is 10 fold over Express.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Xtreme Boats*

Definitely gonna take a closer look at 'em. Looks like the brute would be the model that im shootin' for but not for sure. My biggest concern is the only 5 year warranty on the hull. Xpress is lifetime. Also, Im not sure where all Xtreme is. I move every 3 or 4 years and no telling where I will be next. I would hate to move and not be able to get warranty service. I don't mind mercury boat I am really shootin' to get a Yamaha this time around. if you don't mind me asking, can you line out all that you have on your rig and which one it is, to include motor (2 or 4 stroke). Just interested in what one of those boats cost. I like the .125 aluminum just not sure. I have never even heard of 'em until now. Thanks as always for the info.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I put a Yamaha 4stroke on mine. Ordered the hull and trailer from Xtreme and bought the motor from a Yamaha dealer. I have the River Skiff, ordering the Brute in the spring, stick steer and ill put another Yamaha on it or go with a Suzuki. They are in Esto which is just North of Bonifay.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Xtreme*

Thanks much. I am going to look at 'em for sure. I have built the Xpress w/the dealer in Alabama. Short line out below. Please let me know if you think I can get close with the same options on the Xtreme. Thanks much.

HD16DB
40hp Yamaha 4 Stroke w/tiller handle (power tilt & trim)
12V, 42lb minnkota with foot pedal
Two depth finders
two seats, 1 butt seat
backtrack aluminum trailer w/100,000 mile maintenance free hubs

$13,190 out the door.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Xtreme custom build boats how ever you want. They can be setup however you could imagine. They also rig them there with everything you mentioned. Only thing I would change on yours is get a bigger trolling motor. I have a 24v 70lb on my 14' and wouldn't change it for anything. Perfect in the rivers here and the electric motor only lakes.

Also my boat is only 14' compared to that one being 16' but rigged up I probably have less than half that invested in mine.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*xtreme*

Thanks much man. You have motivated me. I am going to look into them for sure. Just sold mine and we're thinking that we want to finance a new one instead of digging out savings. not sure how I would go about that unless I take the merc motor from them but I really want a Yamaha. heard too many good things about 'em. I will try to get out there and take a look soon. Me and you gonna have to link up one day so I can pick your brain. Id put my number on here but don't want telemarket ninjas to get me. ha ha. I'll hit you up after I see 'em in person. thanks again man.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Xtreme boats*

not sure why the last post didn't post. anyhow, I looked at the boats today. That is one helluva tuff looking boat. Downfall was that I couldn't get a Yamaha put on it and by the time I got done building it like I want, it would be higher than the xpress with the same options, life time warranty and the Yamaha. Not sure the lifetime warranty matters....doesn't look like you could beat that boat apart with a sledge hammer if you tried. Thanks for the info. I got two more to look at and who knows, I may end up just getting the exact boat I want built with Xtreme and just spend the money. Thanks again.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I was about to order an alweld tomorrow but after looking at the xtreme xt182 I am going to hold up and get some more info on the xtreme.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Alweld was the one I was mistaking Xpress for. Xpress makes a nice boat. Alweld is the one I was far from impressed with. Flimsy hatches and thin material.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

My 2 cents worth --- I have owned over 20 boats. I currently have a Chapparal and a Boston Whaler. I have also owned several alum. boats. GO WITH THE XPRESS! They are the only alum. manafacturer I am aware of that injects the expanding closed cell expanding and binding foam between the hull and the floor/sides of their boats -- at least in their bay and bass boats. This is the same process that Whaler is famous for. There are other alum. boat builders that use expanding foam ( Tracker is one) but the foam they use is not of the same type and quality. This is also one reason that Xpress is more expensive than most of the others. Most Xpress dealers will have a cut-out display of their construction to look at. However if it is a ribbed floor boat, then that Xpress advantage goes away. Here in La. Weldcraft, Sea Ark, War Eagle, and G3 all have the lions share of the tiller market. Oh, go with the tilt& trim. Good Luck !


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Carolina Skiff*

I have decided to go with the Carolina Skiff JV17, 40hp, Yamaha 4 stroke. After some research, I found that I can fish some pretty small water and it's about 50/50 on opinion of whether or not that skiff is as tough as a .100 aluminum. I guess it would be a shame to live in florida and not learn at least at little bit of salt fishin'. If anybody knows any reason, that this marriage should not take place, speak now or forever hold your peace. ha ha. nah seriously, tell me if im screwin up. that skiff is the same price as a duck boat xpress with a tiller handle 40 on it. seems crazy to go with the boat that has nothing and is going to burn the hide off my 6 year old. thanks as usual for the great advice. this is 1st forum I have ever got in on and it helps.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

In my opinion the Xpress is a boat you have to DRIVE. You gotta stay on it the whole time. There's really no kick back and cruise. With the setup you're talkin about that may not be the case. I'm talkin about a 17' with a 90 Mercury. I wouldn't own one. I had and older model Duracraft that was a pleasure to drive.


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

I own a VT 19 Crestliner Aluminum Boat. Love it. Go on there Web site and look up there Boats. 100% aluminum, no wood at all. Ray marine out of Mobile sells them. If you have any questions I can hook you up with them. I'm on there Pro Staff and the Have been great.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

A buddy of mine just got a JV17 with the 40 yamaha and rigged it up for stick steering. It is a great running little boat!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

swampbilly said:


> I have decided to go with the Carolina Skiff JV17, 40hp, Yamaha 4 stroke. After some research, I found that I can fish some pretty small water and it's about 50/50 on opinion of whether or not that skiff is as tough as a .100 aluminum. I guess it would be a shame to live in florida and not learn at least at little bit of salt fishin'. If anybody knows any reason, that this marriage should not take place, speak now or forever hold your peace. ha ha. nah seriously, tell me if im screwin up. that skiff is the same price as a duck boat xpress with a tiller handle 40 on it. seems crazy to go with the boat that has nothing and is going to burn the hide off my 6 year old. thanks as usual for the great advice. this is 1st forum I have ever got in on and it helps.



I owned a Carolina Skiff 17 foot semi v about 10 years ago and I hated it. While it was good in shallow water it was torture to go across a chopped up bay in the boat. It was very bumpy and wet. It did not take much of a chop to get you wet in that boat. I'm not familiar with the JV series. It may ride better than the semi v.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Jv17cc*

Thanks much for the reply. This will be my first glass rig. pretty exited but nervous. don't know the first thing about salt fishin' or takin' care of salt stuff (motors, gear). I searched forever and I just cant justify paying the same price for a duck boat with two seats and a tiller handle motor. I love xpress and will always be loyal to them but with the advances in aluminum, the prices are not what's getting them sold anymore. The JV17 seems to be a good all around boat that I can fish rivers, lakes and salt bays(smaller water) with. I just couldn't find it, in an aluminum rig for the right price. I got the JV17CC w/40hp Yamaha 4 stroke w/every option they offer and an aluminum trailer w/spare tire, to include trolling motor and Depth/fish finder with GPS...out the door for right at $15,500. The HD16DB with tiller 40hp Yamaha and two seats was 14K. after trolling motor and finders and extra options, I would have been at the same price. I will say though (could be wrong)....NO body comes close to the quality of trailer you get on the xpress. If you have ever kept a rig long enough or hauled it more than 100 miles, you understand how important the trailer is. thanks again for the input brother.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you ever considered buying a used boat? $15k can get you a lot of used boat. This may not be what you want but it is a good example of how much you can get if you buy used. 

http://panamacity.craigslist.org/boa/3973447645.html

The last two boats I've owned were a Pathfinder with a tower and a Canyon Bay 21 ft. flats boat. They were both used and I was very happy with each boat. I could not have afforded either boat new.


----------

